# Demonic voice....PLEASE HELP



## HarrisonHalloween (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Hope your Halloween plans are going smoothly - looking forward to seeing everyones pictures.

I'm hosting a haunted house tomorrow night and (very last minute, I know) I need to create a demonic voice. The only software I have available is Garage Band - could anyone help out with suggestions as to how I could do this as I have NO IDEA. All I know what to do is press record haha.

Thank you!


----------



## HarrisonHalloween (Jan 11, 2013)

By DEMONIC...I mean, exorcist kind of vocal. Its a girls voice.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Download a free program called "Audacity." It is easy to use. You can record the voice, change pitch tempo, addr everb, echo, etc. It is awesome and free. Burn it to CD, or make an Mp3 for ease of playback.

Eric


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

If you post the sound clip il take a crack at it for you.


----------

